# Alternatives to 'down the rabbit hole'.



## ian (Nov 26, 2019)

My brain might explode if I see the phrase "falling down the J-knife/nat rabbit hole" written again. Here are some alternatives:

1) I think I'm falling in love with J-knives/nats.
2) I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with J-knives/nats.
3) I'm always thinking about J-knives/nats when having sex.
4) I'm afraid of going too deep into J-knives/nats, lest I be eaten by the rabbits that dwell in the depths.
5) I'm getting divorced.

Other suggestions?


----------



## Michi (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm cuttin' me own throat…


----------



## daveb (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm in denial about the existence of the rabbit hole, rabbit hole.


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2019)

daveb said:


> rabbit hole, rabbit hole.



Was that an echo from the deep?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Brain implosion rabbit hole. You're falling.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm falling down the wabbit hole.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 26, 2019)

And now for a musical interlude:

As I look through the cabniet from the Shigs to the Dois 
I take a look at my wallet and realize there's not much left
'Coz I've been buyin and sellin' and tradin' so long, that
Even my mama thinks that my mind is gone
But I ain't never saw a knife where I didn't want
Leave my knives in the sink? you know that's unheard of
You better watch how you're chopin', and never be rockin'
Or you and your homies might get laugh off the board
You gotta raise that tip or you got it wrong
As I sharp I raise a burr on the edge, fool
I'm the kinda JB the little sharpies wanna be like
On my knees in the night, sharpin' blades in the moonlight!
Been spendin' most of their dimes,
livin' in the knifa's paradise
Been pissin' off most our wives,
livin' in the knifa's paradise
Keep lookin' at all these knives,
livin' in the knifa's paradise
Keep spendin' most our lives,
livin' in the knifa's paradise


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 26, 2019)

'You'll be Blazen a trail to bankruptcy'


----------



## dafox (Nov 27, 2019)

"Its just a hobby"


----------



## CiderBear (Nov 27, 2019)

(Borrowing a term from the guitar community)

I have KAS - Knife Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 27, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> (Borrowing a term from the guitar community)
> 
> I have KAS - Knife Acquisition Syndrome.


Im a homeopathic healer and I can get rid of your KAS, you just need to give me all your money. Heard people catch it from a virus that goes around internet forums, especially deadly SAS-variant


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 27, 2019)

What do you guys have against Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## ian (Nov 27, 2019)

AiW is awesome. Contant repetition of singular phrases, not awesome.


----------



## McMan (Nov 27, 2019)

"If you've already dug yourself a hole too deep to climb out of, you may as well keep digging.”


----------



## Oui Chef (Nov 27, 2019)

ian said:


> My brain might explode if I see the phrase "falling down the J-knife/nat rabbit hole" written again. Here are some alternatives:
> 
> 1) I think I'm falling in love with J-knives/nats.
> 2) I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with J-knives/nats.
> ...


bless this forum


----------



## orangehero (Dec 6, 2019)

That wascally wabbit! Diggin' all o' dese howes!


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 9, 2019)

Is there an association between 3 & 5?


----------



## ian (Dec 9, 2019)

There wasn’t, in my mind. Your spouse will assume that glint in your eye is desire for them, rather than the reflection of your mirror-polished fantasy. The divorce is for financial reasons.

In my field (math), there’s this joke:

Q: What’s similar about math and sex?

A: You’re always thinking about one while doing the other.

I have a colleague who laughed a little too hard when he first heard this joke. His wife was not amused.

Does a variant of this joke exist in your fields?


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2019)

Rabbit hole? What rabbit hole? I don't see no stinkin' rabbit hole. I don't even see any rabbits.

Rabbits you say? Man, I would love to get my honesuki into one them critters. But wait. I ain't got no honesuki. Let me check my credit card balance....


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 9, 2019)

How do chemists do it?
On the periodic table.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 10, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## Random (Dec 10, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Duplicate



I agree in theory, but there are no _true_ duplicates in wabi sabi land.


----------



## CoteRotie (Dec 10, 2019)

I think we're going down the anti rabbit-hole rabbit hole.


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2019)

I’d like to taste an anti-rabbit at some point, but even I with my limited physics background know that wouldn’t end well for me.


----------



## Michi (Dec 14, 2019)

ian said:


> Does a variant of this joke exist in your fields?


Software engineering (my field):

_"Programming is like sex. One mistake and you have to support it for the rest of your life."_


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s an addiction, thus, you are KnifeHolics


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, my name is Matt and I am a Knife-a-Holic.


----------



## CoteRotie (Dec 14, 2019)

I believe there's a seven step program to deal with Knife-a-holism. The first step is to get rid of all your knives by sending them to me. I forget the rest of the steps.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 14, 2019)

In the past I've mused on terms such as black holes, sink holes, worm holes etc. Note the presence of the word _hole _in all of them*. At least with a rabbit hole, there's some hope of coming out... one day. 

I recommend the following piece by Kathryn Schulz that appeared in The New Yorker: https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-rabbit-hole-rabbit-hole
She mentions how the metaphor changed from Carroll's meaning of "_to stumble into a bizarre and disorienting alternate reality_" to a "_a metaphor for extreme distraction_".

* - then there are gravity wells!


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2019)

Marek07 said:


> In the past I've mused on terms such as black holes, sink holes, worm holes etc. Note the presence of the word _hole _in all of them*. At least with a rabbit hole, there's some hope of coming out... one day.
> 
> I recommend the following piece by Kathryn Schulz that appeared in The New Yorker: https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-rabbit-hole-rabbit-hole
> 
> * - then there are gravity wells!



Now that is comprehensive! Funny, the author’s a friend of my wife’s. (Or more precisely, my wife is very close with the author’s long term ex.)


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> How do chemists do it?
> On the periodic table.





captaincaed said:


> Duplicate



Was revisiting this thread and just realized I may have missed a joke about procreation. An I reaching?


----------



## Jville (Jan 6, 2020)

It was worth sleeping on the couch.

My wife started throwing sh#$.


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 8, 2020)

mc2442 said:


> Hi, my name is Matt and I am a Knife-a-Holic.



I need to get my hands on some of this "Knifeahol"

Mowgs


----------



## San_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Need a break from those blade and stone ... I know lol


----------



## Uncle Mike (Feb 3, 2020)

Xenif said:


> Been pissin' off most our wives,
> livin' in the knifa's paradise



Couple nights on the couch - that new stone was definitely worth it!


----------



## ian (Feb 3, 2020)

Uncle Mike said:


> Couple nights on the couch - that new stone was definitely worth it!



Ouch, that’s stone cold.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2020)

ian said:


> Other suggestions?



Okay.... Im going to risk it....

... Falling "inside" the Klein bottle...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ian (Feb 3, 2020)

Impossible! Unless you’re talking about becoming 2-dimensional.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2020)

Knife addiction?



ian said:


> Impossible


----------



## ian (Feb 3, 2020)

You make a good point. We’re all rather one dimensional here. Although apparently some of us are into guns and watches...


----------



## Xenif (Feb 3, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Okay.... Im going to risk it....
> 
> ... Falling "inside" the Klein bottle...
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


"A mathematician named Klein
Thought the Möbius band was divine.
Said he: "If you glue
The edges of two,
You'll get a weird bottle like mine."

Never thought about it but you are right, this is a Klein bottle. Where the Mobius strip of knife and the Mobius strip of stone intersect.


----------



## ian (Feb 3, 2020)

Xenif said:


> "A mathematician named Klein
> Thought the Möbius band was divine.
> Said he: "If you glue
> The edges of two,
> ...



I dunno about this, most of my knives and stones are two sided.

May all threads develop into discussions of low dimensional topology. #pleased


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 4, 2020)

ian said:


> We’re all rather one dimensional here.



True ... I guess once you fall into the klein bottle, you dont have _space_ for any other interests!



ian said:


> Although apparently some of us are into guns and watches...



I like horology... not so much watches. Guns... nah. Although I did want to start a thread titled "what are you shooting? (photography thread)"

@Xenif: I like the poem!



Xenif said:


> Never thought about it but you are right, this is a Klein bottle. Where the Mobius strip of knife and the Mobius strip of stone intersect.



And if you run rings around it.... it might just turn your world upside-down!!



ian said:


> May all threads develop into discussions of low dimensional topology. #pleased



I thought you might... but I'd rather _knot_... I am way out of my depth


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2020)

For what it's worth, Cliff Stoll (of "The Cuckkoo's Egg" fame) makes Klein bottles. I gave one as a present to my son years ago


----------

